# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Mbulesa në Islam

## etno_melaqja

Jeni femën muslimane,
faleni (namaz)
por nuk keni mbules (hixhab)...

Tregoni arsyjet e mos mbajtjes te mbuleses (hixhabit)

----------


## King_Arthur

une personalisht nuk jam kunder mbajtjes te mbuleses por ne shqiperi kjo gje bie ne sy pasi duket si dicka absurde .

----------


## etno_melaqja

> une personalisht nuk jam kunder mbajtjes te mbuleses por ne shqiperi kjo gje bie ne sy pasi duket si dicka absurde .


Pse te duket absurde, kur shumica e popullates i takojn fejes Islame...!!

----------


## La_Lune

Mosmbajtja e mbuleses varet nga individi,dikush ka probleme me familjen por vazhdon fal namaz(gjysma e te keqes),varet nga shkalla e besimit,Dikush mund te zihet ngushte nga shoqeria,ambienti punes,shkolla etj.Ama kjo nuk do te thote  qe ajo mos te fal namaz.

----------


## Alienated

Perkujtoj nje vajze muslimane, e ftuar ne TopShow para nje viti e teper, dhe tema ishte Mbulesa (ose Ferrexheja). 

Dudushi e pyeti pse nuk ishte e mbuluar, meqe ishte muslimane si ajo vajza ne panelin e te ftuarve e cila ishte e mbuluar.

Vajza iu pergjigj Dudushit: 
- Do doja te isha aq shume besimtare sa eshte ajo vajza qe te bindem per tu mbuluar. Une besoj Zotin por ajo ka besimin me te forte, qe e ka vendosur vet te mbaje mbulesen. Po ta mbaj une, ka rrezik qe te mos jem e sigurte pse e mbaj...

Mendoj se mbulesa duhet te respektohet, nga ato femra qe e mbajne. Ta dine pse e mbajne dhe si ta mbajne. Nuk mjafton te mbulohesh, e ne anen tjeter te bejne qindra kurveri larte e poshte (cdo respekt cdo perjashtimi). Normalisht qe jo te gjitha jane te tilla, por raste ka - prandaj shpresoj te mos keqkuptohemi mbi kete qe thashe me siper.

----------


## bOndi_oo7

Etno melaqe, une nuk mundem te te pergjigjem direkt per pyetjen, sepse ....
po edhe une do kisha dashte te di arsyet pse vajzat tona nuk preferojne te mbulohen. 
Une personalisht menyren e vjeter te mbuleses nuk e pelqej edhe aq, po me pelqen shume kjo menyra 'trendy' e mbuleses e cila eshte shume e bukur.

----------


## lone_star

Shpresoj pyetja e etno_melaqes te jete vertet e sinqerte. Se mu duk pak si akuze hipokrizie per myslimanet... Shume myslimane shqiptare e te huaja nuk mbulohen per te vetmen arsye, ate te presionit shoqeror qe ekziston ne shoqeri. Eshte shume me i thelle se shume gjera te tjera se per shqiptaret qofshin edhe myslimane ne emer mbulesa perfaqeson prapambetje e fanatizem. Keshtu pra ka vajza qe duan ti zbatojne urdhrat e fese islame, falen, agjerojne etj po nuk munden te mbulohen dot per shkak te arsyeve me lart. Zoti ishalla ua pranon ato qe bejne.

----------


## King_Arthur

> Pse te duket absurde, kur shumica e popullates i takojn fejes Islame...!!



i takojne fese islame por nuk jane aq besimtar te denje si ne disa vende ku perdoren shume .

----------


## rabija

*Une jam femer muslimane, fal namaz por nuk kam vene mbulese - hixhab. Arsyet nuk shpjegohen edhe aq thjeshte, nese ke veq nje pengese do ta tregosh lehte por nese te jane bere me shume atehere nuk di nga t'ia fillosh!! Po mundohem qe sadopak ta sqaroj ate cfare me pengon ta ve mbulesen. Ne rend te pare eshte familja ime dhe ajo ne te cilen jetoj qe kane mendime krejtesisht te kunderta nga une per te vene mbulese, eshte vet bashkeshorti im qe nuk me jep perkrahje lidhur me kete gje me arsyetimin se vendi ku jetojme nuk eshte i pershtatshem per nje gje te tille!!
Por asnjehere nuk me hiqet nga koka se ne nje te ardhme te afert une mund te jem femer e mbuluar por kjo arrihet vetem me ndihmen e te Madhit Zot, vetem nese ai don, do te lehtesohet rruga per venien e mbuleses, pa deshiren e Tij nuk arrihet asgje....*

----------


## Sabriu

All-llahu bëri mbulesen titull nderi duke thënë:

"O ti Pejgamber, thuaju grave tua, bijave tua dhe grave të besimtarëve le të vëjnë shamitë (mbulojë) e veta mbi trupin e tyre, spese kjo është më afër që ato të njihen (se nuk janë rrugaçe) e të mos ofendohen. All-llahu fal gabimet e kaluara, Ai është mëshirues. "

Mbulesa (hixhabi) është pasterti e zemres

E kur kërkoni prej tyre (grave të Pejgamberit) ndonjë send, atë kërkonie pas perdës, kjo është më e pastër për zemrat tuaja dhe të tyre."(ahzab 23)

Mbulese është respekt ndaj Zotit

"O bijtë e Ademit, Ne krijuam për ju petk që ju mbulon vendturpësinë dhe petk zbukurues. Po petku i devotshmërisë, ai është më i miri. Këto janë
argumentet e All-llahut, ashtu që ata të përkujtojnë. "/araf 26/

Mbulesa është besim

Allahu nuk u eshte drejtuar me urdherine Tij per mbulese jobesimtareve,por besimtareve.Ai thote:" Dhe thuaju besimtareve..." dhe thote 'dhe grave te besimtareve".

Mbulesa eshte per ata qe turperohen

"Çdo fe ka moralin e vet, kurse morali i Islamit eshte turpi"(hadith)

"Turpi eshte prej minait (besimit), kurse imani te shpie ne xhenet" (hadith)

Hixhabi akt i bindjes

Hixhabi është një akt i bindjes ndaj Allahut. "Kur All-llahu ka vendosur për një çështje, ose i dërguari i Tij, nuk i takon (nuk i lejohet) asnjë besimtari dhe asnjë besimtareje që në atë çështje të tyre personale të bëjnë ndonjë zgjidhje tjetërfare. E kush e kundërshton All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij, ai është larguar shumë larg së vërtetës." (Kur'an, 33:36)

Po ashtu ne Kur'an Allahu thote:

"Thuaju edhe besimtareve të ndalin shikimet e tyre, të ruajnë pjesët e turpshme të trupit të tyre.
Të mos zbulojnë stolitë e tyre përveç atyre që janë të dukshme,
le të venë shamitë mbi krahrorin e tyre dhe të mos ua tregojnë bukuritë e tyre askujt përveç burrave të vet, babajve të vet ose babajve të burrave të vet, djemve të vet ose djemve të burrave të vet, vëllezërve të vet ose djemve të vëllezërve të vet, apo djemve të motrave të veta, ose grave të tyre (që u përmenden) dhe robreshave, të cilat i kanë në pronësinë e tyre, ose shërbetoreve meshkujt të cilët nuk ndiejnë nevojë pë femrat ose fëmijët qe nuk janë të pjekur (për gra).
Le të mos kërcasin me këmbët e tyre për të mos zbuluar fshehtesinë nga stolitë e tyre.
Pendohuni të gjithë te Allahu, o besimtarë, në mënyrë që të gjeni shpëtim."
(Kur'an, 24:31)
Hixhabi eshte Modesti

Allahu (swt) thote ne Kur'an: "O ti Pejgamber, thuaju grave tua, bijave tua dhe grave të besimtarëve le të vëjnë shamitë (mbulojë) e veta mbi trupin e tyre, pse kjo është më afër që ato të njihen (se nuk janë rrugaçe) e të mos ofendohen. All-llahu fal gabimet e kaluara, Ai është mëshirues." (Kur'an, 33:59)
Thote Allahu (swt) ne Kur'an: "O bijtë e Ademit, Ne krijuam për ju petk që ju mbulon vendturpësinë dhe petk zbukues. Po petku i devotshmërisë, ai është më i miri. Këto janë argumentet e All-llahut, ashtu që ata të përkujtojnë. (Kur'an, 7:26)
Hixhabi eshte Simbol i Islamit

Një nga parimet themelore të Islamit është se besimi është një mesazh, deklaratë apo komunikim me anë të gjuhës, një besim në zemër, i cili manifestohet në cdo pjesë të trupit. Prandaj kur një besimtare muslimane dëshmon për besimin e saj në Allahun dhe të Derguarin e Tij, me siguri do të vendosë të manifestojë besimin e saj edhe në veshje për t'u dalluar nga jo-besimtarët.

Rruga për tek Hixhabi

Hixhabi nuk është diçka arabe, pakistaneze, zezake, etj. Por është një komand nga Allahu (swt), e sqarimet për te janë dhënë në Kur'an si dhe në Sunetin e Profetit Muhammed (as) per t'i dhënë gruas mbrojtje dhe siguri.
Rruga për tek Hixhabi përshkon keto 3 hapa:
Nijeti (apo qëllimi) është hapi i parë. Veshja e Hixhabit është përmbushje e një prej urdhrave të Allahut, prandaj mund të klasifikohet si një akt adhurimi. Hixhabi duhet të vishet vetëm dhe vetëm që të jesh në perputhje me urdhërin e Allahut (swt) duke kërkuar kënaqesinë e Tij.

Dituria është hapi i dytë. Imam Bukhari, dijetar i madh për Hadithin, ka thënë: "Dituria duhet t'i paraprijë çdo veprimi apo thënieje". Prandaj motra muslimane duhet të kërkojë dituri për çështjen e Hixhabit në Kur'an, Sunetin e Profetit dhe në literaturen islame që të jetë sa më e qartë dhe e sigurtë vetë.
Dashuria është hapi i tretë. Një nga shenjat e besimit të vërtetë është ta bësh adhurimin me dashuri. Dashuria për Hixhabin që ka qenë tek brezat e parë të grave muslimane duket sikur është dobësuar pak në zemrat e gruas muslimane sot. Kur Aliu e pyeti gruan e tij Fatimen, vajzen e Profetit, se "Cila është gjëja më e dashur për një grua besimtare?", ajo iu pergjigj "Të mos shikoje e të mos e shoh asnjë burrë të huaj". Çfarë ndodhi me këtë dashuri për modestinë? Që të kthejmë dashurinë për Hixhabin në zemrat e geave muslimane,  gruaja muslimane, duhet të largojë nga zemrat semundjen sipas të cilës Hixhabi i  bën inferiore dhe i  kufizon jeten. Hixhabi i gruas muslimane është e drejta e saj dhe nderi i saj që ia ka dhënë Allahu, Zot i të gjithë botërave. Eshtë drita e saj që e dallon motren muslimane nga errësira e jobesimtarëve.


Sabri Selmani

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

*Anjeza Xhaferraj: shkolla dhe elementi fetar*

Ajo është një ndër imazhet publicitare të një universiteti privat. E mbuluar me shami, midis një grupi bashkëmoshatarë sh të cilët ndjekin tendencat e fundit të modës, ajo ndihet komode. Anjeza Xhaferaj është një ndër studentet më të mira të këtij universiteti, ndërsa devotshmëria për të respektuar me përpikëri ritet e fesë së saj, nuk e pengojnë aspak atë për të ecur më tej në rrugën e dijes. Dëshira për arsimim e ka bërë Anjezën që të mos mjaftohet vetëm duke kryer një fakultet, por të kërkojë më shumë nga vetja, duke ndjekur dhe një të dytë. Pavarësisht shamisë që mban në kokë, Anjeza është një vajzë si gjithë të tjerat, që udhëton, argëtohet, si dhe është e apasionuar pas politikës si koncept. Në një intervistë me të, ajo tregon për zgjedhjen e saj për të mbajtur shami, si dhe pse sipas saj veshja e shamisë nuk e cenon aspak aspektin laik të shtetit. 


*Kur ke vendosur të mbash shaminë?* 
E kam vendosur pothuajse para 5 vjetësh, në dhjetor të 2003, pas një kohe të gjatë reflektimi. Në atë kohë kam qenë në marrëdhënie pune, sepse ky që ndjek sot është fakultet i dytë për mua, ndërkohë që jam diplomuar më parë për Stomatologji. 
Si është jeta jote, a të kufizon shamia? 
Varet se çfarë kuptojnë njerëzi për kufizim. Unë arsimohem, argëtohem, udhëtoj, lexoj libra, jam e interesuar për politikën, etj. Kam përshtypjen se kufizimi është e kundërta e lirisë, mendoj se njeriu është i lirë në atë moment kur mund të shfaqë lirshëm mendimin e tij dhe të shfaqet po ashtu në hapësirën publike, ose dhe politike. Në rast se unë realizoj të gjitha zgjedhjet të cilat unë kam bërë, atëherë unë nuk jam e kufizuar. 
Si ndiheni e veshur me shami aktualisht në universitetin ku studioni? 
Ndihem shumë mirë. Atmosfera është shumë dashamirëse, unë nuk identifikohem si një vajzë me shami, por si dikush me gjithë të tjerët. 
*
A ka pasur lidhje zgjedhja juaj për një universitet privat dhe jo një shtetëror, me pengesat që mund të kishit për shkak të shamisë?* 
Zgjedhja është bërë më tepër për cilësinë që ofron dhe për faktin që ofronte degën që unë dëshiroja. 
Jeni një ndër imazhet në reklamën e Universitetit ku ju studioni, si lindi ideja për këtë reklamë, ndoshta për të simbolizuar paksa diversitetin? 
Mua më është bërë ftesa për të qenë në reklamën e shkollës dhe unë kam pranuar me kënaqësi. 

*Studion për shkenca-politike, e mendon veten në politikë?* 
Mendoj të studioj politikën, dhe jo të bëhem politikane. Më intereson mendimi politik që qëndron pas veprimeve të politikanëve, ai që na shtyn për të menduar pse krijomë shtetin, pse ekzistojmë si komunitet etj, por jo vet veprimtaria politike. 

*Nëse do të zgjidhje një universitet shtetëror dhe do të kërkohej që të zgjidhje mes arsimimit tënd dhe shamisë, si do të vepronit?* 
Kjo është një pyetje me një \'nëse\', së cilës unë realisht nuk di t\'i përgjigjem, sepse nuk jam vendosur ndonjëherë në një pozitë të tillë. Unë di që në universitetin shtetëror ka pasur vajza me shami, për shembull në fakultetin e Mjekësisë, atë të Shkencave Natyrore dhe në atë të Gjuhëve të Huaja, etj. Në rast se do të ndodhte, do të vendosesha përballë një dileme të vështirë, ku nuk e di se çfarë do të zgjidhja, sepse të dyja janë shumë të rëndësishme për mua. Do të përpiqesha që situata të ndryshonte me sa do të ksiha mundësi. Më duket paradoksale që universiteti publik nuk lejon që njerëzit të shprehen lirshëm në hapësirën publike, domethënë në rastin konkret të mbash shami, nuk lejon që njerëzit të japin kontributin e tyre për publikun. 

*Sipas jush, sa e cenon veshja e shamisë konceptin laik të institucioneve arsimore?* 
Të jesh laik, nuk do të thotë të jesh anti-fetar. Të jesh laik, do të thotë që të mos propagandosh një fe në krahasim me një fe tjetër. Edhe nga pikëpamja konceptuale është gabim, sepse në rastin konkret ata e konceptojë fenë si kulturë ose si ideologji, sepse në rast se ata do ta konsideronin vërtet një fe, feja si e vërtetë dhe si urdhër hyjnor, në rast se do ta konsideronin si ligjërim hyjnor, të tillë nuk do ta kundërshtonin. Ata e konsiderojnë si kulturë dhe si ideologji dhe është paradoksale ajo që kërkojnë që të mos lejojnë njerëzit ta ushtrojnë pikërisht si të drejtën e tyre, për të jetuar sipas një kulture ose një ideologjie të caktuar. Të jesh laik nuk do të thotë të jesh kundër fesë, por që të mos i japësh një feje përparësi kundrejt një feje tjetër. Në momentin që unë si student vij, ndjek mësimet, të cilat nuk kanë lidhje me fenë, çdo gjë në rregull. Përkundrazi, duke bërë që një student të ndalohet të shkojë në fakultet sepse mban shaminë, ose kryqin, pikërisht kjo sjellje bën që të mos identifikohet ai si një student, ose si qytetar shqiptar, por i jep përparësi elementit të tij fetar. Kështu në vend që të jetë një institucion laik, ai thekson identitetin e tij fetar. Universiteti ku studioj unë është gjithashtu një institucion publik. Edhe pse bën pjesë në sektorin privat, ai konsiderohet publik sepse është i hapur për publikun dhe merr njohuri që në të ardhmen do t\'i shërbejnë publikut, megjithatë filozofia që kanë ata nuk përputhet aspak me atë shtetëror. 

*Lidhur me rastet e ndodhura dhe më parë, për vajzat me shami që janë ndaluar të frekuentojnë shkollat shtetërore, a kanë ngjallur diskutime mes jush dhe si ka qenë reagimi?* 
Ka pasur diskutime rreth rastit të të dyja vajzave që ishin në shkollën 8-vjeçare, që e gjetën zgjidhjen, njëra në Medrese dhe tjetra në një shkollë private. Këto janë zgjidhje të përkohshme për mendimin tim dhe se këto lloj zgjidhjesh, bëjnë një vetëpërjashtim që shteti i bën sektorit privat që nuk e konsideron si publik, ose një sektor ku mund të ndodhë gjithçka dhe pikërisht ajo që është e ndaluar në shtet. Reagimi ka qenë një lloj revolte dhe pakënaqësie, si shkelje e të drejtave të njeriut, për të jetuar në mënyrën që dëshiron ti, ku identiteti yt kufizohet vetëm me atë fetar, ndërkohë që ti zhvillon dhe shumë identitete të tjera, si femër ose si mashkull, identitet si qytetar i vendit, si një i ri, duke përcaktuar kështu përparësinë tënde dhe se ti do të trajtohesh si i tillë. Nuk mendoj se shkollat fetare nuk mund të jenë zgjidhje, sepse jo të gjithë duan të specializohen në shkolla fetare, duan të ndjekin dhe gjimnaze të përgjithshme ashtu siç kam bërë dhe unë, sepse feja nuk është profesion, ajo është një mënyrë jetese. 

*A mendon se në një moshë aq të vogël sa ajo në tetëvjeçare, dikush mund të vendosë vetë për mbajtjen e shamisë?* 
Pyetja mund të jetë dhe e tillë: A janë të aftë ato të vendosin të rrinë pa shami? Problemi qëndron se është përcaktuar që në fillim normalja, që është ajo pa shami, ndërsa ajo që është me shami është ndryshe. Kur realiteti për atë me shami nuk është aspak i tillë. Këto janë zgjidhje që i përkasin vetë njeriut, kam përshtypje që shteti nuk duhet të ndikojë ose të influencojë në të dyja rastet. Unë e mendoj se një zgjedhje kuptimplotë mund të bëhet kur të jesh në moshë madhore, e pikërisht kur të arrijë moshën madhore vajza, në rast se është e bindur se ka bërë gabim, mund të heqë shaminë, në të kundërt do të vazhdojë ta mbajë. Nga ana tjetër zgjedhja kuptimplote ndodh në gjirin e shoqërisë, në rast se ajo nuk është e bindur, ajo komunikon me njerëzit duke shkëmbyer ide dhe opinione për të kuptuar se kush është alternativa tjetër. Duke e larguar vajzën nga shkolla dhe duke e çuar në Medrese, ajo shikon të ngjashmit e vet dhe nuk shikon një alternativë tjetër. Gjithashtu duke e çuar në shtëpi, ajo mund të ketë komplekse vetëm me pjesëtarët e familjes që janë dhe grupi i personave që mund të kenë ndikuar që ajo të këtë bërë një zgjidhje të tillë. Pra nuk duhet t\'i heqin alternativën tjetër, që zgjidhja të bëhet kuptimplote.

----------


## Arber gerguri

Pyetja e temes ishte interesant, por kjo mendoj se ka nje pergjijgje te shkurtur dhe kuptime plote.

çfar eshte realiteti se ato te cilat bejn, falin namazin dhe nuk posedojn hixhabin, pergjigja eshte kjo..
Pike se pari ne veten e tyre ende ka injorance, dhe se nuk e kan kuptuar rendesine e hixhabit dhe e dyta eshte se i kan frike dunjas, ksaj bote por nuk i kan frik Allahut s.w.t 

Me lart ishte cekur nga disa motra se ato pohojshin se hixhabin nuk mund ta praktikojm per arsye te familjes, shoqerise, punes , dhe klasave tjera shoqrore,... / Kjo nenkupton se automatikisht keto motra po behen roberesha te njerzeve dmth sikur po i neshtrohen urdherit te njerzve dhe po e anashkalojn urdherin e Allahut s.w.t, (u binden njerzeve te duken, te identifikohen si te pandershme)
Pra ajjetin ne kuran te cilin e kishte sekur nje vëlla me lart qe obligon higjabin, pra krejt ne fund ALlahu s.w.t   " pasi qe obligoj mbulesen, pastaj i'u tha " qe te dukeni, te identifikoheni si te ndershme " dmth ne vendin ku jetoni dhe veproni....
Vallë, o ju motra... a nuk doni qe te identifikoheni si te ndershme... apo ta pranoni urdherin e njerzeve dhe t'iu neshtroheni atyre dhe pastaj duke mos pasur mundesi qe tju dallojm nga ato te pandershmet......

Mos i'u nenshtro askujt perveq Allahut s.w.t , kerko falje dhe pendim vetem tek Ai, dhe vetem tek ai kerko zgjidhe problemesh, pa dyshim Ai do te ndihmoj.......

----------


## titi-a

*Mbulesa ne Islam*

----------


## titi-a

* Nje femer e zbuluar*

----------


## titi-a

* Ku e Ke Mbulesen ?  *

----------


## Omeri r.a

obligim eshte mbulesa  per gjdo femer

----------


## nezir2007

Nuk Jam Kunder Kur E Thote Feja Por Mos U Dashka Qe Edhe Gjuhen Ta Ndrrojm Apo Te Vishemi  Si Arabet = Pa Done

----------


## nezir2007

Deshiron Te Thuash Se Nuk Jam Vella Me Ty.pse A Nuk Lejohet Komentimi Ne Kuran Veq Arabisht Dhe Asgje Tjeter.une I Lutem Zotit Edhe Ne Shqipe Sa I Perket Veshjes  Me Mire Kombetare Se Sa Arabe

----------


## nezir2007

Ilahit Me Mire Shqip Se Arabisht   Edhe Une Falem Ne Xhami Sikur Ti Dhe Te Tjeret Por Me Kto Filma Veq Sa E Largon Rinin Nga Feja ,ata Gjykojn Ne Diqka Tjeter Sa Nuk Ta Merr Mendja

----------


## Arber gerguri

> Deshiron Te Thuash Se Nuk Jam Vella Me Ty.pse A Nuk Lejohet Komentimi Ne Kuran Veq Arabisht Dhe Asgje Tjeter.une I Lutem Zotit Edhe Ne Shqipe Sa I Perket Veshjes  Me Mire Kombetare Se Sa Arabe


 Mire e ke ti se me e mire eshte  veshja kombetare po qe po i perngjason asaj arabe.... per fatin tend te keq..

o Vella askush nuk po thot qe te vishemi si arabet dhe as si asnje popull ne bote, mire po ne kishem per qellim veshjen islame dhe jo veshjen arabe,,
sepse islami nuk i perket arabeve por arabet i perkasin islamit sikur qe te gjith njerzit dhe popujt qe i perkasin islamit, sepse ashtu kan lindur, dmth ne natyrshmerin e ketij islami. Kjo eshte veshja qe ka obligu Allahu s.w.t dhe jo arabet.

Ps. Mos gjyko islamin me njerez, e as me ndonje popull, por njerzit dhe popujt gjykoj me islam..

----------

